# Fort Valley endurance rides



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Saturday morning came all too soon and the grass was crunchy underfoot. The ice across the tops of the buckets was easy to clear (versus one year where the darned thing had frozen more than halfway down), but it was still mighty chilly! Tacked up as the sky was just starting to brighten.











The rocks were still evident, but the rising sun warmed things up wonderfully and it felt great to be out.





























First 18 miles went by quickly. The temperature rose enough I could feel my toes, but not so much to interfere with the horses pulsing down just walking into the first hold.











Unfortunately, George lost a shoe not even a mile into the second loop, so DH turned back to camp to get it fixed. He sent me on, as we weren't sure the farrier was going to be able to get a shoe back on the torn-up foot. So Sultan and I went on alone.






































Got into the second hold and was thrilled to hear the farrier was able to get a shoe back on George and they had gone out. They came in about 30 min behind me, so Sultan and I waited for them, as we were afraid George would not eat or drink during his hold if I took Sultan away. Better to lose my top10 and have both horses finish!




























In the end, both boys finished strong and happy in 13th place and George got his OD Triple Crown!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Lovely pictures and great video! So funny to hear you tell Sultan to wait for the traffic to go by, and he looked away then looked back again. 

Congrats to your DH and George on their OD Triple Crown!! 

Is that the 80+ yr old rider walking back a few paces from you? If that's her she doesn't look anywhere close to her age! How wonderful she is still competing!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Love seen these pics and videos! Looks like you had a ton of fun.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Love riding at Fort Valley. My favorite ride was up to Kennedy's Peak. Great video!!!:lol:


----------

